# Ich kann diesen Input-Hidden-Tag nicht integrieren



## TYPE (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Input-Hidden-Tag in mein Online Shop integrieren aber es klappt nicht weil sämtliche von Trusted Shops geforderten
Absolut-Beträge werden vom Shop-System durch JavaScript zur Laufzeit
generiert und können daher nicht als Feld-Wert an externe Skripte übergeben
werden.

Was kann ich da jetzt machen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Mai 2004)

Ohne wirklich zu verstehen, was du meinst, würd ich versuchen, das hidden-input auch durch das Javascript generieren zu lassen, welches die anderen Formularfelder erzeugt.


----------



## TYPE (9. Mai 2004)

Halo Fatalus,

dieser Input-Hidden-Tag dient dazu daß wenn der Kunde bei mir seine Bestellung abschickt, eine neue Seite sich aufmacht und er sich dann bei Trusted Shops anmelden kann.
Ich kriege es nicht zum laufen bin ja auch kein HTML-Profi.
Ein Bekannter der es beruflich macht sagte mir das es nicht geht.
Villeicht findet sich jemand der mir dabei helfen kann und mir sagt daß es doch geht.

Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo....

ich weiss:
1. nicht, was deine Shop-Software macht
2.was Trusted-Shop ist(ich tippe aber mal auf ein externes Abrechnungssystem) bzw. erwartet

etwas mehr Infos wären daher gut.

Da du aber mutmassenderweise Zugriff auf die internen Shop-Skripte haben dürftest, sollte es auch möglich sein, diese anzupassen.


----------



## TYPE (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Fatalus,

die Shop-Software heiß emma 3 von der Webseite http://www.lindmaier.de. Von der Trusted-Shops habe ich ein Zertifikat bekommen der den Kunden die Geld-Zurück-Garantie garantiert, den habe ich auch bei mir eingebunden. 

Dieser Inputt-Hidden-Tag sieht so aus den ich einbinden sollte:
2. Schritt: Anmeldung zur Geld-zurück-Garantie
----------------------------------------------

Die folgende Tabelle mit dem Formular muss auf der
Bestellbestätigungsseite (nach der Bestellung) integriert werden. Hierzu
sind die Werte der Variablen (value="[value ...]") mit Hilfe der
Skriptsprache Ihres Shoppingsystems zufüllen.

Die Zeile
<input name=email type=hidden value="[value email]">
muss nach Einbau in den Shop also zum Beispiel folgendermaßen folgen:
<input name=email type=hidden value="test@test.com">

Zunächst einige Erläuterungen zu den auzufüllenden Feldern:
title      - (optional) Anrede
email      - E-Mail Adresse des Kunden
first_name - Vorname des Kunden
last_name  - Nachname des Kunden
street     - Strasse und Hausnummer des Kunden
zip        - Postleitzahl des Kunden
city       - Stadt des Kunden
country    - Land des Endkunden, Format: ISO codes, z.B.'DEU'
              Eine Auflistung aller ISO-Codes finden Sie unter
http://www.chemie.fu-berlin.de/diverse/doc/ISO_3166.html
	       (Ländercodes nach ISO 3166).
phone      - Telefonnummer des Kunden
fax        - (optional) Faxnummer des Kunden
delivery   - (optional) das vom Shop versprochene Lieferdatum,
              wenn dieses Feld leer ist, dann wird der Wert im
              Trusted Shops System auf Heute + 30 Tage gesetzt,
              Format: JJJJ-MM-TT, z.B. '2000-02-01'
amount     - Kaufsumme inkl. Versandkosten, z.B. '30.47'
curr       - Währung der Zahlung, bitte setzen Sie einen Default-Wert ein,
              z.B.'EUR', Format: ISO codes.
              Eine Auflistung aller ISO-Codes finden Sie unter
http://www.xe.com/iso4217.htm
              (Währungscodes nach ISO 4217).
payment    - (optional) vom Kunden gewählte Zahlungsart
              1	Lastschrift/Bankeinzug
              2	Kreditkarte
              4	Rechnung
              5	Nachnahme
              6	Sonstiges
              7	Vorauskasse
              8	Verrechnungsscheck
              <input name=payment type=hidden value="2"> würde z.B. Zahlung
              mittels Kreditkarte bedeuten.
KDNR       - (optional) Kundennummer als Referenz für den Shop
ORDERNR    - (optional) Bestellnummer/Transaktionsnummer beim Shop



<table width=400 border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4">
<tr>
<td width="90">
<form name="formSiegel" method="post"
action="https://www.trustedshops.de/de/tshops/seal_de.php3" target="_blank">
<input type="image" border="0" src="./img/siegel.gif"
title="Trusted Shops G&uuml;tesiegel - Bitte hier klicken.">
<input name="shop_id" type="hidden"
value="X1D8515E9EB2B21D657FA4E1CCB63E4C9">
</form>
</td>
<td align="justify">
<form id="formTShops" name="formTShops" method="post"
action="https://www.trustedshops.de/de/tshops/protect_de.php3"
target="_blank">
<input name=shop_id type=hidden
value="X1D8515E9EB2B21D657FA4E1CCB63E4C9">
<input name="title" type=hidden value="[value title]">
<input name="email" type="hidden" value="[value email]">
<input name="first_name" type=hidden value="[value fname]">
<input name="last_name" type=hidden value="[value lname]">
<input name="street" type=hidden value="[value street]">
<input name="zip" type=hidden value="[value zip]">
<input name="city" type=hidden value="[value city]">
<input name="country" type=hidden value="[value country]">
<input name="phone" type=hidden value="[value phone]">
<input name="fax" type=hidden value="[value fax]">
<input name="delivery" type=hidden value="[value delivery]">
<input name="amount" type=hidden value="[value amount]">
<input name="curr" type=hidden value="[value curr]">
<input name="payment" type=hidden value="[value payment]">
<input name="kdnr" type="hidden" value="[value kdnr]">
<input name="ordernr" type="hidden" value="[value ordernr]">
<font size="2"
face="Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular"color="#000000">
Als Trusted Shops Mitglied bieten wir Ihnen als
zus&auml;tzlichen Service die Geld-zur&uuml;ck-Garantie
der Atradius Versicherungsgruppe an. Wir &uuml;bernehmen alle
Kosten dieser Garantie, Sie m&uuml;ssen sich lediglich
anmelden.<br><br>
<input type="submit" id="btnProtect" name="btnProtect"
value="Anmeldung zur Geld-zur&uuml;ck-Garantie">
</font>
</form>
</td>
</tr>
</table>

Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Mai 2004)

Ich würd dir dabei gerne helfen, das wäre aber nicht rechtens.....siehe Lizenzbedingungen:





> Aenderungen am HTML- bzw. JavaScript-Code, die ueber optische Anpassungen hinausgehen, sowie das Entfernen der (im Browser unsichtbaren) Headerzeilen und Copyrights in den jeweiligen HTML- und JavaScript-Dateien sind nicht gestattet.


... das würde im Fall der Fälle Probleme für uns beide, und sofern wir das hier erörtern würden, auch noch für das Board, bringen.


----------

